

Discover the Dark side with Shadow DOM - taylorbuley
http://blog.romanliutikov.com/coding/discover-the-dark-side-with-shadow-dom/

======
manorasa
There's an excellent video from Google I/O at
[https://developers.google.com/events/io/sessions/gooio2012/2...](https://developers.google.com/events/io/sessions/gooio2012/205/)
part of which discusses Shadow DOM.

